# New Aspen Restriction?



## Sapper (Aug 29, 2022)

Aspen shows available one and two night stays. When I called in to book a two night stay, I was informed that Aspen now requires a three night stay to book. I confirmed this with the phone center manager. When asked why the HRC ownership has not been informed of this change, no documentation exists for it, and why the reservation system still shows (and will allow you to get through to the pay and book part) reservations for less than three nights, I was told there may be some pending legal issue HRC and Aspen is working out.

Has anyone else heard anything about this?


----------



## alameda94501 (Aug 29, 2022)

Sapper said:


> Aspen shows available one and two night stays. When I called in to book a two night stay, I was informed that Aspen now requires a three night stay to book. I confirmed this with the phone center manager. When asked why the HRC ownership has not been informed of this change, no documentation exists for it, and why the reservation system still shows (and will allow you to get through to the pay and book part) reservations for less than three nights, I was told there may be some pending legal issue HRC and Aspen is working out.
> 
> Has anyone else heard anything about this?



I think this policy was explicitly stated during the transition from Grand Aspen to "A Portfolio Property", but apparently doesn't get baked into the online system.  I'll try to find that notice.


----------



## alameda94501 (Aug 29, 2022)

Here's the notice from last year:









						Changes for Hyatt Residence Club Grand Aspen
					

Hyatt Residence Club is doling out some serious #VacationEnvy. Check it out!




					www.hyattresidenceclub.com
				




Relevant paragraph:  "_Hyatt Residence Club_ or Hyatt Residence Club Portfolio Program members wishing to make reservations at _Grand Aspen_ may use the club-to-club exchange process through Hyatt Residence Club Portfolio Program to secure a reservation, subject to availability. Under the new agreement, all future reservations after Dec. 2, 2021, will require a 3-night minimum stay. "

I suspect that Hyatt Portfolio tries to absorb all the Portfolio housekeeping fees for those 1-night stays to keep Portfolio looking incredibly flexible when overlaid on top of the Hyatt Legacy HRC system, but cannot do that any longer with Aspen.  Practically though, I don't think I'd stay at Aspen for a 1-night/2-night.


----------



## Sapper (Aug 29, 2022)

alameda94501 said:


> Here's the notice from last year:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks. I would not normally do two nights either, but it happens to fit perfectly into existing travel where I can either be in Aspen for the weekend or Denver for the weekend… I’d rather Aspen.


----------



## alameda94501 (Aug 29, 2022)

Sapper said:


> Thanks. I would not normally do two nights either, but it happens to fit perfectly into existing travel where I can either be in Aspen for the weekend or Denver for the weekend… I’d rather Aspen.



What happens if you just book a 2-night online?  If they post it as available, they might honor that and pay Aspen their housekeeping fee...


----------



## Sapper (Aug 29, 2022)

alameda94501 said:


> What happens if you just book a 2-night online?  If they post it as available, they might honor that and pay Aspen their housekeeping fee...



I still have Covid points I’m trying to burn through, which requires calling in. Online I can get all the way to where you submit the payment and book, but don’t go further because I have other plans for the points in CUP currently.


----------



## Sapper (Oct 17, 2022)

Two new games Aspen is playing with their inventory. 
1. Units are showing available both online and with the phone representative. When you go to book the unit, it is magically unbookable.  The rep said that there is some issue where inventory the property has for rent is showing as available to book, when in fact it is not. Ie, you can call the property and pay $$$$$, however, you cannot use points.
2. Units inside of seven days, even if showing available, may not be booked. Ie, you see a four day unit available starting tomorrow, too bad, it’s inside a seven day window, it is unavailable.

The Hyatt phone rep said the reason is HRC is no longer dealing directly with the property, but with some third party, and the third party’s system is causing inventory issues.


----------



## ivywag (Oct 18, 2022)

I’ve been wondering if any of the “Mountain Season” weeks are/will be available.  Theoretically, some of that time should belong to Portfolio.


----------



## ScoopKona (Oct 19, 2022)

ivywag said:


> I’ve been wondering if any of the “Mountain Season” weeks are/will be available.  Theoretically, some of that time should belong to Portfolio.



I would take a Mountain week without even thinking about it. 

Aspen is not my cup of tea. But Carbondale absolutely is -- just down the valley. Sure, I wouldn't be able to pull any cutthroat out of the Roaring Fork (and thus break my perfect streak of "catching breakfast at least one morning on the Roaring Fork.") In addition to Carbondale, there's Marble and Glenwood Springs. All with plenty* to do, even if it's drizzling/snowing. I could have a fun week just heading to the Woody Creek Tavern for lunch every day, and then cooking something in my room from the City Market.

*In the case of Marble, "plenty" means, "a great barbecue restaurant."


----------



## ivywag (Oct 19, 2022)

ScoopKona said:


> I would take a Mountain week without even thinking about it.
> 
> Aspen is not my cup of tea. But Carbondale absolutely is -- just down the valley. Sure, I wouldn't be able to pull any cutthroat out of the Roaring Fork (and thus break my perfect streak of "catching breakfast at least one morning on the Roaring Fork.") In addition to Carbondale, there's Marble and Glenwood Springs. All with plenty* to do, even if it's drizzling/snowing. I could have a fun week just heading to the Woody Creek Tavern for lunch every day, and then cooking something in my room from the City Market.
> 
> *In the case of Marble, "plenty" means, "a great barbecue restaurant."








Agree with all of your choices.  Have not been to Marble. We’ve gone twice a year for 20 years in the off season.  Hubby is a fly fisherman.  In fact we are in Beaver Creek Residences now. I’m just wondering if we’ll have any access to Aspen during the mountain season? Or, are those weeks somehow blocked?  You would think that they’d want us to fill up the rooms.


----------



## ScoopKona (Oct 19, 2022)

ivywag said:


> Agree with all of your choices.  Have not been to Marble. We’ve gone twice a year for 20 years in the off season.  Hubby is a fly fisherman.  In fact we are in Beaver Creek Residences now. I’m just wondering if we’ll have any access to Aspen during the mountain season? Or, are those weeks somehow blocked?  You would think that they’d want us to fill up the rooms.



We always went in the summer, because we lived in Las Vegas. Towards the end, we were often driving straight into wildfire with our "summer escape from Las Vegas." My brother tells me there were a few this year as well. (Not as bad as previous years when residents were in danger.)


----------



## Sapper (Oct 20, 2022)

ivywag said:


> Agree with all of your choices.  Have not been to Marble. We’ve gone twice a year for 20 years in the off season.  Hubby is a fly fisherman.  In fact we are in Beaver Creek Residences now. I’m just wondering if we’ll have any access to Aspen during the mountain season? Or, are those weeks somehow blocked?  You would think that they’d want us to fill up the rooms.



I just left Beaver Creek!  Might y’all have been checking in on Saturday, 4ish?

I am in Aspen now. I had a studio booked before the game playing with the one and two bedroom I mentioned on Monday. So, they do have a few rooms. However, and here’s the fun part, they have shut down half the property. The top two floors are closed until mountain season is over.


----------



## ivywag (Oct 20, 2022)

Yes, that was us!  Nice to meet you again, Sapper. That’s normal for Aspen to close part of the resort during the mountain season.  They do maintenance on the units and have one floor open for Sat. checkins and the other for Sunday.  Have a good time.  Glad we’re leaving Saturday as the snow is arriving on Sunday.  I can’t tell you how many times we’ve had heavy snow here in Oct. and had to drive back to Denver!


----------



## Sapper (Oct 20, 2022)

ivywag said:


> Yes, that was us!  Nice to meet you again, Sapper. That’s normal for Aspen to close part of the resort during the mountain season.  They do maintenance on the units and have one floor open for Sat. checkins and the other for Sunday.  Have a good time.  Glad we’re leaving Saturday as the snow is arriving on Sunday.  I can’t tell you how many times we’ve had heavy snow here in Oct. and had to drive back to Denver!



Crazy small world!  It is nice meeting you again as well, Ivywag.  Next time we meet, I‘m buying the first glass of wine.  I do hope you and your hubby have enjoyed Beaver Creek. 

I knew Aspen would do floors one and three for a Saturday check in and floors two and four for a Sunday arrival. I did not know shutting floors down was normal pre-Hyatt eviction. 

I am leaving Aspen on Saturday as well. I have been stuck on I70 in a snow storm, it’s no joke.


----------

